# 3D Printing and Models



## metalmonk

i made a bunch of 3d files and had them printed and they came back last week you can see them here 

http://limited-edition-warhammer.blogspot.co.uk/2013/02/3d-prints-for-warhammer.html 

what do you think of them and have you got any ideas of what i can do next


----------



## ntaw

This is precisely what I want to get in to. Looks good, I've a few questions:

What program did you use to make your 3D renders of the models?
Did you get someone else to actually print them for you or do you own a 3D printer?
What material was used for the final product?


----------



## metalmonk

*reply*

i use 3d studio max
they werer printed by a outside company 

made from
HD3000 Extreme high definition 16 micron layer 

its some sort of plastic, flexible but strong


----------



## MadCowCrazy

How much did it cost to have them made?

I've got some skills with 3DS Max and have been thinking about making my own Nuns With Guns. How much detail can you really get with the company you are using?


----------



## Magpie_Oz

@metalmonk Being sure to avoid stepping on any IP toes, if you can cheaply make a Grey Knight Terminator Psycannon and the 3 combi-bolter types I think you'll get quite a few sales. If they are good enough quality I'd buy some for sure.

I've already bought some of my 40k weapons from Shapeways and they came out pretty good.


----------



## projectda

if you have any free time, i would like to see if you could produce a 3D file for me. i have a symbol i would like to use for my marines. since you said that companys plastic is flexible. i would love to have some icons to glue on to my shoulder pads. so theres no worries of IP here.


----------



## InkedDnA

That's awesome! 3D printing ftw


----------



## metalmonk

MadCowCrazy said:


> How much did it cost to have them made?
> 
> I've got some skills with 3DS Max and have been thinking about making my own Nuns With Guns. How much detail can you really get with the company you are using?


costs about £10 pet spruce in my pics. the detail can be as small as 16 microns. im sorry you cant really see my detail as it is terrable material to photo, ill get some resin pics up once my vacuum chamber arrives, plus pp and editing etc



projectda said:


> if you have any free time, i would like to see if you could produce a 3D file for me. i have a symbol i would like to use for my marines. since you said that companys plastic is flexible. i would love to have some icons to glue on to my shoulder pads. so theres no worries of IP here.


hi yes this would be possible but it would get expensive if you wanted say 100 icons if you wanted a large amount it would be better for you to get 5 printed then cast them from the printed ones




Magpie_Oz said:


> @metalmonk Being sure to avoid stepping on any IP toes, if you can cheaply make a Grey Knight Terminator Psycannon and the 3 combi-bolter types I think you'll get quite a few sales. If they are good enough quality I'd buy some for sure.
> 
> I've already bought some of my 40k weapons from Shapeways and they came out pretty good.


there are already 4 combi guns in the pictures a under slung plasma gun and melta gun and a ontop plasma gun and melta


----------



## Magpie_Oz

Be careful how you name things !


----------



## curtislee

I've been doing some 3D designs and now seeing your final prints I'm wishing I had the money to get them printed up.


----------



## Haskanael

that stuff IS awesome.


----------



## projectda

That would be my plan. Get a few sizes, vehicle, pad, and maybe knee pad size. Then copy them myself.
I didn't want to bring up casting since I seen another topic get side tracked. And my own experience with a guide I made here awhile back. It was decided in the end to remove it. Lol. stealthy stealth suits


----------



## lav25gunner

They look very nice. Anyway you can prime them so we can see them better?
Are you doing this for your own personal use, or will you be selling them?


----------



## metalmonk

lav25gunner said:


> They look very nice. Anyway you can prime them so we can see them better?
> Are you doing this for your own personal use, or will you be selling them?


hello

the plan is to sell them once im sorted, doing bases and others to. i wont prime them because they are my master copies so ill need them to make more moulds when they degrade to much. i will add images of cast ones which will be grey. my vacuum chamber cleared customs so wont be long now


----------



## Warpath

The quality looks really good. Have you done anything bigger than weapons?


----------



## metalmonk

Warpath said:


> The quality looks really good. Have you done anything bigger than weapons?


nope i havnt, the roman shield is the largest thing there. i have several ideas for some larger stuff just need to get to it


----------



## Warpath

Ok cool, i am just wondering how smooth the larger pieces will be and if they will contain any imperfections in the cutting/making process.


----------



## Lokil

I'm super jealous!


----------



## metalmonk

Warpath said:


> Ok cool, i am just wondering how smooth the larger pieces will be and if they will contain any imperfections in the cutting/making process.


the surfaces are perfect, no bubbles or lumps. and they feel smooth to the touch


----------



## bitsandkits

Who printed them for you ?


----------



## Decho

bitsandkits said:


> Who printed them for you ?


^this, would be very interested in something like this in about 6 months.


----------



## metalmonk

bitsandkits said:


> Who printed them for you ?


http://www.3dcreationlab.co.uk/


----------



## bitsandkits

metalmonk said:


> http://www.3dcreationlab.co.uk/


many thanks for that.


----------



## metalmonk

I have just got around to updating some pictures onto my blog of my resin casts as I am making them so far I have only done the guns and they are turning out okay. I need to make a new mould before I try more as I have noticed a couple of spots that bubbles get trapped

Here is the page again
http://limited-edition-warhammer.blogspot.co.uk/2013/02/3d-prints-for-warhammer.html


----------



## metalmonk

here is a sneak peak of my prints. the detail may look abit bumpy but it is water from the cleaning process

i have also added some images of the mould i made and vacuum chamber and vacuum pump


----------

